# Dialer rechtens?



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

meine Nichte hat über folgenden Dialer eine Einwahl gestartet und die Rechnung dafür kassiert: 29,95€/Einwahl.

Die Rufnummer ist bei der RegTP gelistet, ebenso der Hash-Wert.

ABER: Müßten nicht hinter der Rufnummer die Kosten stehen???







Danke schonmal für Eure Mithilfe, 

Jens


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*ach ja...*

...zu bewundern ist das Ganze auf http://www....../.

_"ach ja" und die URL wegen Verstosses gegen die NUB gelöscht tf/mod _


----------



## Bremsklotz (6 Oktober 2004)

Der Dialer ist Intexus und bei der RegTP registriert. Der Preis steht sicher erst beim 3. OK.
Hast du kein Antivir, 0190 Warner oder andere Schutzprogramme, die würden nämlich Alarm schlagen?
Vielleicht hat deine Nichte das aber auch alles ignoriert.
Zu empfehlen ist natürlich eine generelle Rufnummernsperre bei der Tel.-Gesellschaft.

Das heißt aber nicht, das sich ein Dialer nicht installieren kann und somit das System stört, sondern nur, dass keine Einwahl mehr möglich ist.

Der Fiesling müsste auch sicher noch gelöscht werden. 

Deine Nichte wird den Betrag wohl als "Lehrgeld" verbuchen müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*Weitere Infos*

Ein  paar Informationen zum Fall sind schon noch wichtig.
Wie alt ist deine Nichte? Was für ein Angebot steht hinter dem Dialer?
Wie lange war die Anwahl?


----------



## galdikas (6 Oktober 2004)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist Intexus und bei der RegTP registriert.



Die Registrierung ändert nichts daran, daß der Dienste-Anbieter sich mit dieser Nicht-Information wohl wettbewerbswidrig verhält. Zur Beurteilung der Unzulässigkeit des Wettbewerbsverhaltens des e-commerce-Anbieters kommt es nämlich nicht darauf an, ob er seine Wettbewerbstätigkeit selbst als "rechtskonform" ( http://www.rechtskonform.de/ ) etikettiert.

Denn von einem e-commerce-Anbieter muß ein Kunde *rechtzeitig vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung* klar und verständlich über die einzelnen technischen Schritte informiert werden, die zu einem Vertragsschluß führen; und soweit er sogar Verbrauchern Verträge anbietet, muß er sie außerdem *rechtzeitig vor Vertragsschluß* klar, verständlich und unzweideutig darüber informieren, *wie* der Vertrag zustandekommen soll ( was denknotwendig das Erfordernis der unzweideutigen Information einschließt, *daß* ein Vertragsschluß beabsichtigt ist. )

Es dürfte jedem einleuchten, daß bei einem Vertragsschluß, welcher 1) die Übertragung eines Anwählprogramms auf den Rechner des Vertragspartners, 2) die Installation des heruntergeladenen Programms und 3) die Anwahl einer Rufnummer über dieses Dialer-Programm verlangt, das Erfordernis einer rechtzeitigen, klaren, verständlichen und unzweideutigen Information daüber, (daß und) wie ein Vertrag zustandekommt, sowie über die dazu erforderlichen technischen Schritte *nicht* erfüllt ist, wenn in der oben dargestellten Weise
- weder *vor* dem ersten, zu einem Vertrag führenden Schritt darüber klar, verständlich und unzweideutig informiert wird, z.B. über den gewerblichen Zweck ( § 312c BGB ),
- noch im Verlauf des ersten Schritts in irgendeiner Weise unzweideutige Informationen über das Zustandekommen eines Vertrags erteilt werden

"Um den Premiumbereich uneingeschränkt nutzen zu können, tippen Sie in das folgende Feld OK ein"

Gemäß der in nationales Recht umzusetzenden Fernabsatzrichtlinie müssen Verbrauchern die erforderlichen (Mindest-)Informationen nämlich unbedingt so erteilt werden, daß ....



			
				EU-Richtlinie 97/7/EG vom 20. Mai 1997 schrieb:
			
		

> ... deren kommerzieller Zweck unzweideutig erkennbar [ist]; klar und verständlich auf jedwede der verwendeten Fernkommunikationstechnik angepaßte Weise [...]; dabei sind insbesondere die Grundsätze der Lauterkeit bei Handelsgeschäften sowie des Schutzes solcher Personen, die nach den Gesetzen der einzelnen Mitgliedstaaten nicht geschäftsfähig sind (wie zum Beispiel Minderjährige), zu beachten.


 ( http://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_doc?smartapi!celexapi!prod!CELEXnumdoc&lg=DE&numdoc=31997L0007&model=guichett  )

--> Eine deutsche Regelung, mit welcher die Richtlinien-Vorgabe in deutsches Recht umgesetzt werden soll, dürfte daher unter Berücksichtigung des Richtlinienzwecks kaum so ausgelegt werden können, daß die verbraucherirreführende, unklare, zweideutige, die Vertragsabsicht verschleiernde Floskel

"Um den Premiumbereich uneingeschränkt nutzen zu können, tippen Sie in das folgende Feld OK ein"

als rechtzeitige, klare, verständliche, unzweideutige, lautere, am Schutz (noch) nicht geschäftsfähiger Verbraucher orientierte Information über den kommerziellen Zweck dieses Hinweises durchgehen könnte.



			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis steht sicher erst beim 3. OK.



Das allein wäre nicht weiter tragisch. Ohne vorherigen klaren, verständlichen und unzweideutigen Hinweis auf den kommerziellen Zweck der vorausgegangenen Informationen und ohne vorherige Aufklärung über die zu einem Vertragsschluß führenden Schritte würde mit einem winzigen Hinweis erst nach zwei OK-Eingaben aber nicht (mehr) rechtzeitig informiert werden können.

gal.


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Das allein wäre nicht weiter tragisch. Ohne vorherigen klaren, verständlichen und unzweideutigen Hinweis auf den kommerziellen Zweck der vorausgegangenen Informationen und ohne vorherige Aufklärung über die zu einem Vertragsschluß führenden Schritte würde mit einem winzigen Hinweis erst nach zwei OK-Eingaben aber nicht (mehr) rechtzeitig informiert werden können.



In der Regel wird jedoch bereits auf den besuchten Websites der Preis aufgezeigt. Beim Downloadfenster (um dass es sich oben handelt) muss der Preis nicht noch einmal extra aufgezeigt sein, dazu dient ja dann das "dritte" Fenster, das vor dem Verbindungsaufbau.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Weitere Infos*



			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist Intexus und bei der RegTP registriert. Der Preis steht sicher erst beim 3. OK.


nein, auch beim 2. und 3. OK kommt das IDENTISCHE fenster OHNE preisangabe.



			
				Pate schrieb:
			
		

> Ein  paar Informationen zum Fall sind schon noch wichtig.
> Wie alt ist deine Nichte? Was für ein Angebot steht hinter dem Dialer?
> Wie lange war die Anwahl?



meine nicht ist... ähh... 12? so ca. jedenfalls...

@galdikas

schonmal danke, werde ich mal an die betroffenen weiterleiten.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

> nein, auch beim 2. und 3. OK kommt das IDENTISCHE fenster OHNE preisangabe.



Er lügt ohne rot zu werden... oder einfach nur eine genetische Sehschwäche?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

denke auch die moderatoren im computerbetrug forum werden so fair sein und das prüfen zw. entschieden dagegen halten

nette schutzbehauptung! 

komisch das sowas in all den jahren soager die leute von computerbetrug nicht bemerkt hätten, vielleicht haben ja auch die eine sehschwäche!


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Weitere Infos*



			
				LuxorN schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsklotz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schick mir mal bitte den Link per PN.
Die Intexus-Dialer, die ich kenne, weisen im dritten Fenster auf den Preis hin. Ich finde das zwar zu wenig, der RegTP reicht das aber...


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Weitere Infos*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> LuxorN schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dazu müßte er sich anmelden....

tf


----------



## Bremsklotz (6 Oktober 2004)

> In der Regel wird jedoch bereits auf den besuchten Websites der Preis aufgezeigt. Beim Downloadfenster (um dass es sich oben handelt) muss der Preis nicht noch einmal extra aufgezeigt sein, dazu dient ja dann das "dritte" Fenster, das vor dem Verbindungsaufbau.


Nein, eben nicht, ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf einer Seite für Schriften gewesen, die früher kostenlos waren. Das Erscheinungsbild dieser Seite hat sich in der Zwischenzeit geändert. Beim Anklicken auf einen Buchstaben für die Schriftarten poppt dann ein Fenster auf,  das, bis auf die Grafik, dem geposteten Fenster von LuxorN gleicht. Der Anbieter ist identisch. Unter "Anbieterinformationen ...." die man anklicken kann, man muss aber genau hinsehen, weil die Schriftfarbe sich kaum vom vorhergehenden Text unterscheidet, kann man dann lesen, dass das Angebot kostenpflichtig ist, nicht aber, welche Kosten entstehen. Dann gibt es ja noch den Button mit den AGB. Einem Erwachsenen kann man zu muten, dass er das versteht und sich auch informiert, einem Kind oder Jugendlichen sagt das nichts.  Wenn das Angebot also für Kinder und Jugendliche gedacht war, dann sind diese damit wohl überfordert.
Ich selbst kann nicht über das 1. Ok hinaus (Antivir schlägt sofort Alarm), weil ich zusätzlich zu DSL ein Modem habe, zwar habe ich eine Nummernsperre, aber ich verlasse mich nicht drauf und habe auch keine Lust, meine Zeit damit zu verbringen, so eine Installation nun wieder mühselig vom PC runter zu kriegen.

Hier die Anbieterinfo:


> Wirkungsweise Zugangssoftware
> Programm erstellt nach Zustimmung zur Aktivierung Verknüpfungen auf Desktop und im Programme-Menü, ermittelt die verfügbaren DFÜ-Geräte und wählt anh. vorhandener DFÜ-Verbindungen das Beste aus.
> Nach Zustimmung zur kostenpflichtigen Verbindung wird eine temporäre DFÜ-Verbindung ohne Hinterlegung einer Telefonnummer mit dem verwendeten DFÜ-Gerät erzeugt.
> Anschliessend wird mit Hilfe dieser die Einwahl zum Mehwertdienst vorgenommen.
> ...



Das hört sich doch toll an 





> und wählt anh. vorhandener DFÜ-Verbindungen das Beste aus


 
Für wen das Beste, doch nicht etwa für den User?
Von den Rechtschreib-  und Tippfehlern die da drin sind, mal abgesehen.

Bin nun von euch etwas überrollt worden, hatte mein Posting schon vor einer Stunde angefangen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Das Thema wurde an einer anderen Stelle schon diskutiert. 
Über Suchfunktion die Telefonnummer eingeben.
Das Geschäftsmodell Kinder in Dialerfallen zu locken, finde ich 
ziemlich mies. Dagegen sollte man sich schon wehren.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Oktober 2004)

So sieht die dritte Seite aus.

Da steht (sehr gut lesbar (!) in grau auf grau) links unten ein Preis.


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema wurde an einer anderen Stelle schon diskutiert.
> Über Suchfunktion die Telefonnummer eingeben.



das bringt nicht viel,  unter derselben Nummer sind  
RegTP Anfrage 

5492 Dialer registriert...

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > nein, auch beim 2. und 3. OK kommt das IDENTISCHE fenster OHNE preisangabe.
> 
> 
> 
> Er lügt ohne rot zu werden... oder einfach nur eine genetische Sehschwäche?


was willst du denn von mir? glaubst du, ich habe es nicht vorher üebrprüft.
Ich weiß auch, dass bei ANDEREN intexus-dialern der preis steht, BEI DIESEM NICHT.

danke für deinen beitrag.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nette schutzbehauptung!


danke auch dafür.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht die dritte Seite aus.
> 
> Da steht (sehr gut lesbar (!) in grau auf grau) links unten ein Preis.


japp, ist aber nicht der von der seite, die ich meine.

trotzdem danke, dass du irgendeinen dialer gepostet hast.


MERKE: unter dieser RUFNUMMER gibt es MEHRERE dialer, darunter auch welche mit preisangabe.

was sollen denn diese unterstellungen? wofür frage ich eigentlich, wenn hier eh alles mögliche versucht wird, reinzuinterpretieren?

link und anmelden wird gemacht, sobald ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

sucht lieber bei der RegTP nach dem HASHWERT und nicht nach der RUFNUMMER. Danke.


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

LuxorN schrieb:
			
		

> sucht lieber bei der RegTP nach dem HASHWERT


Eine  abendfüllende Beschäftigung    , mit copy/paste geht da nix, warum wohl...
RegTP Abfrage 

laß dich nicht von Typen, die hier schon mal dazwischenfunken irritieren, entweder er weiß was oder er weiß nix 
und beides ist gleichermaßen so relevant  wie die Frage  nach dem Sack Reis in China..

tf


----------



## LuxorN (6 Oktober 2004)

angemeldet... :lol:

OK-Fenster Nr. 3:





und hier nochmal mit den Anbieterinformationen:


_Screenshot gelöscht , da URL sichtbar , bitte URL unkennlich machen  tf /mod _


Wer den Preis findet kriegt nen Keks. :roll:


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2004)

LuxorN schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Preis findet kriegt nen Keks. :roll:


Ich mag keine Kekse. Du hast zwar das angeblich "3." Fenster veröffentlicht, doch das ist mEn wieder nur ein "1." - anscheinend gibt es auf dem betroffenen Rechner mehrere Dialer vom selben Hersteller. Vergleiche z. B. mal die Hashwertanzeigen, das sind zwei verschiedene Tools.
Jetzt, wo Du angemeldet bist, kannst Du auch die URL an z. B. Heiko, TF oder mich per *PN* senden, damit die Sache wertfrei analysiert wird.


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> [Jetzt, wo Du angemeldet bist, kannst Du auch die URL an z. B. Heiko, TF oder mich per *PN* senden, damit die Sache wertfrei analysiert wird.



Ist schon passiert


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Na da bin ich aber auf die Auflösung des Rätsels gespannt. 3 mal das gleiche Fenster. Und dann auch noch nie der Preis angezeigt. Das sieht ja sehr nach Betrug aus.

Rosanna


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja sehr nach Betrug aus.



Bisher nicht  , da nicht unter realen Bedingungen getestet 

tf


----------



## dvill (6 Oktober 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht die dritte Seite aus.
> 
> Da steht (sehr gut lesbar (!) in grau auf grau) links unten ein Preis.


Und wir finden ein recht großes "OK" und relativ kleinere Pflichtangaben sowie auch Schriftgrößen im Bezugsfenster, die sich bekanntlich so in den Mindestanforderungen nicht als zulässig finden lassen.

Da fehlt der RegTP eindeutig der Biss, den Mindestanforderungen Geltung zu verschaffen. Andere Anbieter halten sich "fast freiwillig" an diese Vorgaben. Es bleibt rätselhaft, warum hier einer aus der Reihe tanzen darf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## LuxorN (7 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast zwar das angeblich "3." Fenster veröffentlicht, doch das ist mEn wieder nur ein "1." - anscheinend gibt es auf dem betroffenen Rechner mehrere Dialer vom selben Hersteller. Vergleiche z. B. mal die Hashwertanzeigen, das sind zwei verschiedene Tools.


das problem ist, dass ich es auf meinem privaten und auf meinen firmenrechnern getestet habe. diese haben weder isdn- noch analog-ausrüstung.

wahrscheinlich kommt deshalb immer wieder das selbe bild.

warum die hashwerte unterschiedlich sind, kann ich nicht sagen. kommt jedenfalls von der gleichen seite, das sind keine screenshots vom betroffenen rechner sondern von meinen "tests".

@katzenhai:
dieses fenster, dass du gepostet hast, ist also definitiv das, was auf dieser seite als 3. OK-fenster kommt? ich kann es ja anscheinend nicht überprüfen, ohne einwahlgerät...

naja, ich werde meinem onkel mal raten wegen fehlender/versteckter preisangabe dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2004)

LuxorN schrieb:
			
		

> ...naja, ich werde meinem onkel mal raten wegen fehlender/versteckter preisangabe dagegen vorzugehen.



Warte mal den Test von TF oder Heiko ab. Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass Du hier bislang nur einen Teil des Dialerablaufs dokumentiert hast.
Wenn man die Website prüft und "nur" DSL auf´m PC hat, wird das nix mit einer Analyse. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Technologie die verfügbaren Peripherien erkennt und sich dann entsprechend anders verhält, als an dem betroffenen Rechner mit ISDN/Modem.
Das mit der verstecketen/fehlenden Preisangabe interessiert mich doch sehr - könnte ich die URL zu dem Web bitte einmal per *PN* haben?


----------



## technofreak (7 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> - könnte ich die URL zu dem Web bitte einmal per *PN* haben?


siehe PN


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2004)

So, nun endlich die Auflösung des Rätsels:


- das erste Bild zeigt das "dritte" Einwahlfenster, bei dem die eigentliche (vorgeschriebene) Preisanzeige kommt, wenn gleich nicht hundertprozentig den Vorgaben des TKG entsprechend, doch das interessiert nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen weder die RegTP noch einen Staatsanwalt

- das zweite Bild zeigt einen Teil des Webs (Startseite), auf dem (für mein Verständnis) deutlich eine Preisangabe steht.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> - das zweite Bild zeigt das "dritte" Einwahlfenster, bei dem die eigentliche (vorgeschriebene) Preisanzeige kommt, wenn gleich nicht hundertprozentig den Vorgaben des TKG entsprechend, doch das interessiert nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen weder die RegTP noch einen Staatsanwalt.


Das ist wohl so, dass das Ziel der Transparenz bei schäbigen Dialerangeboten allein dadurch nicht erreicht wird, weil die ohnehin schwachen Vorgaben in aller Öffentlichkeit unterlaufen werden und sich darum niemand kümmert.

Trotzdem:


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die Einholung der Zustimmung zum Bezug, der Installation oder der Aktivierung eines Anwählprogramms muss in deutscher Sprache erfolgen.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> das erste Bild zeigt einen Teil des Webs, auf dem (für mein Verständnis) deutlich eine Preisangabe steht.


Entschuldigung, Reducal, ich schaetze Dich ja als Mensch, aber diesbezueglich solltest Du mal Deine Masstaebe ueberdenken! Deutlich ist subjektiv, hast Du Dir mal die verschiedenen Layouts angeschaut? Einmal steht die Preisangabe ganz oben/unten links oder recht, dann wieder ober- oder unterhalb des Menues, einmal in der Mitte des Textes, dann innerhalb eines englischen Textes auf deutsch. Ich werde auch in Zukunft nicht eine Seite auf Kostenangaben durchsuchen, ehe ich einen Link klicke und mir der Dialer um die Ohren fliegt.

Plus widerspruechliche Preisangaben, wie sind die eigentlich juristisch zu bewerten? Erst kostenlos, dann kostenpflichtig, ausserdem wuerde ich gerne mal wissen, ob die Herren aus der Musikindustrie von diesem legalen P2P Dienst wissen, siehe 







> wenn gleich nicht hundertprozentig den Vorgaben des TKG entsprechend, doch das interessiert nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen weder die RegTP noch einen Staatsanwalt.


Irgendwie erinnere ich mich dunkel an solche Sprueche wie *kontrastreich, Schriftgroesse der Preisangabe nicht kleiner als die groesste sonstige Schrift...* 

Reducal, Du magst ja mit Deiner Aussage recht haben, dass das weder Staatsanwaltschaft noch RegTP interessiert, aber das finde ich traurig bis skandaloes, weil es *in my humble opinion* Duldung bis Unterstuetzung von Abzocke ist. Da kann ich nur einen Screenshot dieser Seite zitieren, wo mir eine deutlich passendere Assoziation zu diesem Angebot einfiel als kostenpflichtig: 




Dieser Anbieter ist zum :kotz: 

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

@TSCoreNinja

auf der seite an sich muss überhaupt keine preisangabe stehen. sehe es als freundlichen hinweis vom betreiber, dass er es überhaupt da stehen hat. muss er nämlich nicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> auf der seite an sich muss überhaupt keine preisangabe stehen. sehe es als freundlichen hinweis vom betreiber, dass er es überhaupt da stehen hat. muss er nämlich nicht.



Stimme ich Dir ausnahmsweise zu. Wobei ich es dann aber auch als Freundlichkeit des Benutzers dieses Dienstes sehen, etwas zu zahlen. Im Klartext: ich halte solche Begriffe wie kostenlos in der Werbung fuer rechtlich fragwuerdig. BTW, selbst die fragwuerdigsten Erotik PP im Web sagen explizit, das die Dienste nicht mit Gratis oder Kostenlos zu bewerben seien.  

Und ich hoffe, dass sich meine Rechtsauffassung ggfs vor Gericht durchsetzt, insbesondere, da die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Preisangabe im dritten Fenster nicht den Vorschriften entspricht. 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal, Du magst ja mit Deiner Aussage recht haben, dass das weder Staatsanwaltschaft noch RegTP interessiert, aber das finde ich traurig bis skandaloes, weil es *in my humble opinion* Duldung bis Unterstuetzung von Abzocke ist.


... das finde ich auch! Ob eindeutiger Intervention meinerseits empfinde ich es als noch skandaloeser, dass es, trotz hinreichender Beschwerde an die RegTP, es dort niemanden zu kratzen scheint. Für die StA´s (und insbesondere die Berliner) scheint der Begriff "KONTRASTREICH" noch ein Fremdwort zu sein, so lange das Schwarz-/Weißdenken durch dunkel- auf hellgrau befriedigt wird.


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> auf der seite an sich muss überhaupt keine preisangabe stehen. sehe es als freundlichen hinweis vom betreiber, dass er es überhaupt da stehen hat. muss er nämlich nicht.


Historisch betrachtet ist das sicher richtig.

Vor vielen Jahren mussten Reisende jederzeit mit überraschenden Begegnungen rechnen. An den Zugängen zu den weitreichenden Waldgebieten waren keine Preise ausgezeichnet, aber die Reisenden mussten jederzeit darauf gefasst sein, dass ihnen eine Bande seriöser Straßenräuber das freundliche Angebot machte, das Leben behalten zu dürfen, wenn sie dafür ihre gesamte Habe hergeben wollten.

So gesehen haben es heutige virtuelle Datenreisende viel besser. Das Leben ist nicht mehr in Gefahr und die finanziellen Folgen freundlicher Angebote sind in ihrer Höhe begrenzt (wenigstens für eine einzelne Begegnung).

Es wird immer Gestalten geben, bei denen ein verkümmertes Sozialbewusstsein durch umfassende Raffgier vollständig überdeckt ist. Fallensteller wird es also immer geben. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Reisenden vorsichtiger werden.

In dieser Hinsicht ist schon viel passiert und der Trend hält an. Transparenz ist der natürliche Feind schäbiger Angebote. Wenn diese unwirtschaftlich werden, nimmt die Sicherheit für Datenreisende zu.

In der realen Welt konnten die Reisegefährdungen bekämpft werden, für die virtuelle wird es wohl auch noch gelingen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Historisch betrachtet ist das sicher richtig.
> 
> Vor vielen Jahren mussten Reisende jederzeit mit überraschenden Begegnungen rechnen. An den Zugängen zu den weitreichenden Waldgebieten waren keine Preise ausgezeichnet, aber die Reisenden mussten jederzeit darauf gefasst sein, dass ihnen eine Bande seriöser Straßenräuber das freundliche Angebot machte, das Leben behalten zu dürfen, wenn sie dafür ihre gesamte Habe hergeben wollten.


Mir gefaellt der Vergleich. Allerdings wird darin die staatliche Rolle zu wenig gewuerdigt (Stichworte Inkasso / Geldwaesche / Dialerregistrierung) nicht beruecksichtigt wird. Nimm das Meer, die Piraterie und deren seltsame Form der Freibeuterei mit ihren Kaperbriefen, und die Analogie wird fast perfekt 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

*Gleiches ist mir passiert ...*

www.......de ...

- Kein Preis irgendwo auf der Seite.
- Kein Hinweis auf kostenpflichtig ... nur "Premiumbereich"
- nicht funktionierender Abbruchknopf im OK-Fenster 1
- Preis im 3.(4.?) OK-Fenster direkt an eine Telefonnummer geklebt in gleicher Schrift - völlig ungeeignet und überlesbar.

Wir haben bei der Telekom vorerst die Zahlung der 29,95 verweigert. In einem Brief schrieb uns die Telekom, dass der Dialer ordnungsgemäß eingetragen registriert wäre und wohl kein Betrug vorläge. 
Nun frage ich mich, wie wir das Thema weiter angehen.  

Wies jemand Rat an dieser Stelle?

_URL gelöscht, kommerzielle URL 
siehe NUB  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
 tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (30 November 2004)

Als Info,  um welchen  es sich handelt, einer von 5854 der unter der "Sammel"nummer
 090090001214  registrierten Dialer

RegTP 

tf


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2004)

*Re: Gleiches ist mir passiert ...*



			
				Heikchen schrieb:
			
		

> - Kein Preis irgendwo auf der Seite.
> - Kein Hinweis auf kostenpflichtig ... nur "Premiumbereich"
> - nicht funktionierender Abbruchknopf im OK-Fenster 1


bis hier mal kurz angetestet , stimmt  
das erste Fenster ist kein Fenster sondern wird als nicht verschiebbare Einblendung erzeugt 
der Screenshot ist der Ausschnitt, der Abrechen-Button ist ein reiner  Fake

auch im zweiten Fenster kein Preis, aber der Abbrechen geht..

das dritte Fenster enthält dann zum ersten und einzigen Mal eine  Preisinfo 

cp


----------



## dotshead (30 November 2004)

*Re: Gleiches ist mir passiert ...*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das dritte Fenster enthält dann zum ersten und einzigen Mal eine  Preisinfo
> cp



lt. RegTP wohl auch ausreichend. Frage mal News.  Persönlich halte ich Dropcharge-Dialer immer noch für Verbraucherverarschung.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Mit solchen Argumenten aus dem Netz kann ich denen nicht beikommen?:

Am Dialer ist kein "Abbrechen"-Klickfeld zu finden, es ist nicht permanent vorhanden oder es funktioniert nicht.
(Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP)

Auf der Webseite/dem Dialer wurde nicht klar und deutlich darüber informiert, dass der Zugriff auf das beworbene Angebot über eine kostenpflichtige Dialer-Einwahl erfolgt. Der Inhalt des zu schließenden Vertrages war für den User nicht einsehbar, bzw. abspeicherbar.
(Verstoß gegen § 312e BGB
Verstoß gegen MWD-Gesetz
Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP)

Wenn ich mir anschaue was für Ärger man haben kann, wenn das Impressum auf einer Seite nicht ordentlich auffindbar ist dagegen ... :roll:


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2004)

@ Heikchen,

nach derzeitiger Gesetzeslage braucht es keine Preisangabe auf der Website - im letzten Dialerfenster, dem vor dem Verbindungsaufbau, ist ausreichend.
Was das Benennen des Impressum betrifft, so besteht die Verpflichtung für eine Website hier nur für *.de-Domains. Wenn Du diesbezüglich jemandem "Ärger bereiten" willst, dann wirst Du einen Anwalt für ein ziviles Verfahren beschäftigen müssen (strafrechtlich ist das nicht relevant!), dass Du dann auch noch vorfinanzieren müsstest.


			
				Heikchen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalt des zu schließenden Vertrages war für den User nicht einsehbar, bzw. abspeicherbar.


Was ist mit den verfügbaren AGB, reichen die Dir nicht?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Gleiches ist mir passiert ...*



			
				Heikchen schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Brief schrieb uns die Telekom, dass der Dialer ordnungsgemäß eingetragen registriert wäre und wohl kein Betrug vorläge.



Hmmm.
Wenn Du der Telekom bisher nicht mitgeteilt hast, um welches Angebot es sich gehandelt hat, kann sie kaum zu diesem messerscharfen Schluss gekommen sein. Woher weiß man dort, wie und womit die Einwahl erzeugt wurde? Fakt ist, dass die Endnummer 1214 (auch) fleißig über unregistrierte Dialer bedient wird. Dieser Thread ist da interessant:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8186


----------

